# How to bypass rapidshare megaupload depofiles



## iamjohndoe (Mar 20, 2007)

Go to: *proxylist.mooo.com
Paste your link into form. Choose proxy, if proxy dont works try another.


----------



## assddd (Apr 5, 2007)

worked for megaupload but not for rapidshare


----------



## ketanbodas (Apr 7, 2007)

kewl--Thanks


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

^^And what about u


----------



## RajuTiwari (Apr 7, 2007)

> Paste your link into form. Choose proxy,


Where will i paste link nd where is form?plz details


----------



## K750 (Apr 7, 2007)

Kool


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 8, 2007)

simply download file u want to download then close ur internet connection then clear ur internet cookies then on it and download


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 8, 2007)

I always get errors like 'All slots are full' on megaupload how to remove this error.


----------



## assddd (Apr 9, 2007)

i think slots is something else, there is something in tutorial section how to bypass that.


----------



## krates (Apr 9, 2007)

Mail Me Will Tell U A Hack Procedure


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 11, 2007)

evn me am getting errorr .....


----------



## kin.vachhani (Apr 12, 2007)

wont work/chap its not that easy..lots of ppl have try to crack it but all have either failed or rapidshare website has cut those tricks so got to get something else..nice try keep it up


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 13, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Mail Me Will Tell U A Hack Procedure


of megaupload?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 19, 2007)

not working.............. errrrrrrrrrr


----------



## krates (Apr 25, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> of megaupload?


 
Of Rapidshare Just A Cool Tool To Downlaod Then You Can Download Unlimited


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 26, 2007)

Another Trick which is *TOTAL SPAM*


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2007)

All rapidshare hacks are crap


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^^^^^^xactly my POV... no real hack...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 6, 2007)

few more methods for rapidshare
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=320
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=106


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2007)

@axe: Install GhostSurf 2006 Platinum


----------



## hahahari (May 8, 2007)

I know theres no real hack................look at my sig guys


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 8, 2007)

there is some tricks for megaupload too...
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=736


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 9, 2007)

Try this guys 4 megaupload.
For Mozilla Firefox: 
1. Go to 
*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59 
2. Click Install Now to install addon. 
3. Restart Firefox. Go to Tools-->User Agent Switcher--->Options--->Options 
4. Click User Agents--->Add 
5. Type this: (copy and paste) 
+ Description: MEGAUPLOAD 
+ User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar) 
6. Click OK twice to finish adding User Agent. 
7. From now, before downloading any file on megaupload just go Tools--> User Agent Switcher-->MEGAUPLOAD.

*4 rapidshare click on:-*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=466836#post466836

*NOTE:-i'll send with details 2morrow 4 ie7.*


----------



## psreesreekanth (May 10, 2007)

good way


----------



## Ecko (May 10, 2007)

Use MeGaUpLoAd SX ectension for Firefox (don't forget to enable it from tools menu after installation)
For Rapidshare Use Greasemonkey Extension and add a script called Orkut.js(just open it with Mozilla

h**p://rapidshare.c+m/files/30569612/+rku*.js


----------



## Apollo (May 10, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> Try this guys 4 megaupload.
> For Mozilla Firefox:
> 1. Go to
> *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59
> ...


This is way outdated!


----------

